# Large Scale Monorail ala Disney Bank



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, its been sitting on the shelf just collecting pocket change,[/b]
*.....So it was time to do something with it.




























...Just relax and say "aaaaaaaaaa"
......"This wont hurt a bit"......NOT....








..........Vic taught me THAT LINE.......










..........LLLOOONNNGGGG screws for Large Scale Fingers into small spaces......


























.......Almost floating over the rails............



























.....Could a Headlight or Sound System be far behind........








...Now just where did I leave those IR collision detector boards?????.








*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Now that's somthing different for sure!! 
Hope Donald keep his attention on the tracks!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great! 
Harvey C


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOVE IT!!! I may have to copy you on that one!!!


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I like that Ray







. At open houses you can ask for donations along the track







.

Steve


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done, Ray. Looks great.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hahaha That is just plain FUN!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant beleive you took that nice collectors item and hacked it all up like that....







I thought your name was Ray not Vic ? Youve been banned from Disney now.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I think Mickey, Minnie, and Pluto will absolutely love it!!! When we go back to work at EPCOT next month, I'll keep looking for it!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed is this not the sets we have? Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

RJ, I don't think so. We could never get a truck from one of our engines into our monorail units. I believe ours are either "O" gauge or smaller. Ray, where did you get your Monorail train???

Ed


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 

That is really cute. I can't wait to see it run at Andy's. It is steam, right?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I could have sworn MonoRail Ment One rail? 

How ever the end result of the project is great. Looks good .


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ed/RJ - I got this COIN BANK off of Evil-Bay. It is 14"L, 4 1/2" W, 3 1/2" H.

Nick - My Nascar driver (#3) won the Daytona 500 on Feb. 15, 1998








(My first+last visit to Disney) so its OK that I am banned from another visit**....

Scott - It's OK to make a copy - Below is 'Seeing Double' without drinking,
and its better to see two Monorails and not two pink elephants....








Bill got his power+dummy at an RV/TRAIN shop in 2004 just off of Disney property.

Paul - Donald attention is ALWAYS in question!!!!!







* 


John J - Thats why I wanted a 2nd unit - aka Dual MonoRail.....;^)....[/b]

..............*Seeing Double...............*











*...Solo on the HIGH LINE at todays Rusty Rails and Rotten Tie's G club meeting*


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, did you clear all the funiture from the livingroom and play trains?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kent*

*Not my BALLROOM.....living room....what ever.....An "A" frame house with lots of room/trains...

BUT there are colored flood lights, two keyboards and AMP STACKS...
...But VELCRO straps in place of rail-joiners was a great idea....*

....BUT NO LIVE STEAM......SPARKIE CENTRAL.....ZEMO/MTS/Track_TE/QSI and SPEEDO....







[/b]


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

RAY, 
Maybe I had my Speedo on and wasn't saying anything? 
LAO


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

No live Steam? Wanna play with my Hornby?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 13 Feb 2010 07:18 PM 
RAY, 
Maybe I had my Speedo on and wasn't saying anything? 
LAO 
*.....I AINT GOING TO EVEN TOUCH THAT......WITH MY KEYBOARD.*......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 13 Feb 2010 07:18 PM 
RAY, 
Maybe I had my Speedo on and wasn't saying anything? 
LAO


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew I missed something good! 
No not the SPEEDO !! 
Nice job Ray!! 
Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed next time you go to Disney see if you can locate one of these. Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I will RJ, but I really don't think it is a formal Disney issued item.

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great. It's worth a try any way. I'd like to make one of these if you can find them. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill's now has led headlights and it is awesome with lights.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

search for "disney monorail bank":

*http://cgi.ebay.com/WALT-DISNEY-WOR...3a52a7d15a* 


Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I just bought it. Now me and Ray can be brothers...........


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

There you go, Nick. You got it! Way to go!!!

Ed


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 21 Feb 2010 11:44 AM 
Thanks Greg, I just bought it. Now me and Ray can be brothers...........










.....OH - Brother.........[/b] 

I told Mom - "I dont want a baby brother - TAKE HIM BACK"......NO.....







[/b]

But then Dad said "You can play with HIS toys"......mmmmmm.......







[/b]

Nick - I'll come over the Hudson River to play with your GG1....4-sure....







[/b]

OH Greg - [/b]THANKS.....not.....[/b]Your OFF my Christmas card list.....







[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I knew it wouldn't last! 

ha ha ha! 

Now wait until Nicky discovers the thing is made of rubber.... and he needs to add a metal or plastic frame... 

The hits just keep on coming... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 22 Feb 2010 08:04 AM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 21 Feb 2010 11:44 AM 
Thanks Greg, I just bought it. Now me and Ray can be brothers...........










.....OH - Brother.........[/b] 

I told Mom - "I dont want a baby brother - TAKE HIM BACK"......NO.....







[/b]

But then Dad said "You can play with HIS toys"......mmmmmm.......







[/b]

Nick - I'll come over the Hudson River to play with your GG1....4-sure....







[/b]

OH Greg - [/b]THANKS.....not.....[/b]Your OFF my Christmas card list.....







[/b]


AAAAWWWWW Ray, you came come and play with my [ GG ] any time you want brother.....







And Greg, i know its Rubber.........Just like your head HAAAAAAAA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Better my head than something else Nick! 

ha! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick the " CARTOON MAN " !!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya the next thing that gets powered is their rubber duckies. Ya hoo







Later RJD


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had one of these for years. Even a trailer car to boot. Dan set up a circut so LED headlights and a red LED tail light could be added to the power unit and a red tail light for the trailer car. It looks great! Sound may be next but I have to find the right one. It's now time to spruce up the old Wallace and Gromit train.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Ray look out. Nick is now in position of the power truck so another speed demon is about to emerge. Later RJD


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bill - "It looks great"*
*YES they do.








*

*RJ - Thanks for the warning but Nick will only get to see my 'tail light'.* 


*







*

*







*

*The Radio Shack Recording module was loaded with the Disney Monorail Horn 
(Sounds like a FOG horn). Track magnets are the trigger method.*
*It only took 5 laps around the track and I had enough.... 
..........Time for a DISABLE switch.*.....







[/b]

*







*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes that horn would sure get old and annoying to hear. Later RJD


----------

